# DS #2163: Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword  (Japan)



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3059^^


----------



## NDSnake Oil (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw this on DS-Scene.  I can finally get that damn demo off my card!


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 19, 2008)

Now my life is almost complete! Only need Ninja Gaiden 2 to fill last hole on me.


----------



## khan (Mar 19, 2008)

FINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Edit

Wat, japnese version first?


----------



## hova1 (Mar 19, 2008)

hm, should i wait for the USA dump?... damn


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

I think I'll wait for the US version next week though..


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 19, 2008)

Getting it right now...hoping theres a English option...or do I have to wait for the ROM to say "Multi" or some shit like that?


----------



## azotyp (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it only my browser or icon and boxart havent been added here.


----------



## khan (Mar 19, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I think I'll wait for the US version next week though..



Is not it (US ver) supposed to come out tomorrow?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

US release date is March 25..


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 19, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Getting it right now...hoping theres a English option...or do I have to wait for the ROM to say "Multi" or some shit like that?


Sure. Report back if you found English hidden in that ROM


----------



## ganons (Mar 19, 2008)

so is playable or too much jap?


----------



## Dominator (Mar 19, 2008)

playable (totally) but not understand the story XD


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

Demo was excellent; can't wait for the U.S. version to be released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2008)

Its nice to play an action game with high production values for a change, felt like ages since the last one. Though I enjoyed Barnyard Blast & Kage 2.

So far on two stages all I've done is hack and slash and to be honest, it was so much fun on this game that I don't care, I can play this for hours and hours.

You don't really need to know Japanese for this game and I can see me finishing this one and then moving onto the English one just to find out what's going on.  So far its not as good as maybe the 3 on the NES or the Xbox one but they're classics for me so it doesn't matter.  So far it may not be worth 9/10 but its close.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm actually not that hyped about this game. I see it as another Zelda: PH, but I'll try it nevertheless. Black was too good not to give the priviledge of doubt to this one.

PS: Seriously, what's with all the advertisements of a certain site in this thread? Hopefully, someone will clean this thread a little...


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

khan said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The official release date for Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword is March 25th (in the United States).

However, it is possible that a release group gets a hold of the game before the 25th and dumps it.


Let's hope the game doesn't have some new extra protection on it, because I'm anxious to play it!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 19, 2008)

Have downloaded the Japanese version, but just got Crisis Core for the PSP ... hooray ... and so this will get neglected, and I'll end up playing the US version anyway lol


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 19, 2008)

Is anyone else have freezes? I went some caves other room and then sound freezes and I cannot do anything but enemies was still attacking me until I was dead.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 19, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Is anyone else have freezes? I went some caves other room and then sound freezes and I cannot do anything but enemies was still attacking me until I was dead.



What cart & firmware are you using?


----------



## gbands (Mar 19, 2008)

some sites say 20, some 25 for NA release. which is which?


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 19, 2008)

M3CF Slot-2 with 35e firmware and Game Manager 36. And same freeze occured in that same room. I used Soft Reset, 4x DMA and Trim Rom. I propably try use other settings too.


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

gbands said:
			
		

> some sites say 20, some 25 for NA release. which is which?



As stated above - it will be released in the United States on March 25th


----------



## pasc (Mar 19, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Its nice to play an action game with high production values for a change, felt like ages since the last one. Though I enjoyed Barnyard Blast & Kage 2.
> 
> So far on two stages all I've done is hack and slash and to be honest, it was so much fun on this game that I don't care, I can play this for hours and hours.
> 
> You don't really need to know Japanese for this game and I can see me finishing this one and then moving onto the English one just to find out what's going on.  So far its not as good as maybe the 3 on the NES or the Xbox one but they're classics for me so it doesn't matter.  So far it may not be worth 9/10 but its close.


Weird, and I thought you were busy playing Bangai-O ^^.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah see my comment on the Bangai thread.

Oh and Tecmo (the publisher) says it is out in the US on the 25th.  It is possible that we could get a leak early but don't expect it.


----------



## test84 (Mar 19, 2008)

its strange, no one knews about earlier release of Japanese version.

thnx J, I know its hard for you to let go of horsez


----------



## Dominator (Mar 19, 2008)

the game is gold since a long time i think a lot of store have this one in stock (warehouse in proper english)


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 19, 2008)

Someone on GBAtemp who likes horsez? Noooo...


----------



## sylver78 (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, get ready for the "Ninja of the dead" screen after 20 minutes of playing


----------



## Jei (Mar 19, 2008)

Too bad my Ds touch screen gone mad on me, now I can't play this =/

Otherwise, nice release, been waiting for it along to some other titles.


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 19, 2008)

Already finished 2nd chapter. So far no problems (with 4x, Force R/W. Soft Reset or Trim Rom causing crashes some points).


----------



## terminator99 (Mar 19, 2008)

Why has this Game got a poor rating?

I mean can anyone tell me what its like?


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 19, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Have downloaded the Japanese version, but just got Crisis Core for the PSP ... hooray ... and so this will get neglected, and I'll end up playing the US version anyway lol



Same crisis core rocks


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 19, 2008)

terminator99 said:
			
		

> Why has this Game got a poor rating?
> 
> I mean can anyone tell me what its like?


Too short. But it's amazing when it lasts. So far, it got 85 average, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2008)

terminator99 said:
			
		

> Why has this Game got a poor rating?
> 
> I mean can anyone tell me what its like?


Poor? The worst rating I saw was 8/10.  You think that's poor?


----------



## thegame16 (Mar 19, 2008)

is it so hard like Ninja Gaiden on the xbox/ps3?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> terminator99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



85 is good rate.. specially for a DS game.. for some reasons, is rare to see a handheld game receiving more than 8.5


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanubis said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably from idiots who think that if they rate it they'll get a download link or maybe some forum bug.


----------



## monaug5 (Mar 19, 2008)

This game is the best so far alongside phantom hourglass and race driver! It defines the genre again!


----------



## CJL18 (Mar 19, 2008)

this game is very unique and fun i love it so far!!


----------



## Dominator (Mar 19, 2008)

ON chapter 3 , the door of the castle (the door on the bridge) seems to be locked and i don't know what i have to do...


----------



## plasmatron (Mar 19, 2008)

Will this be played with stylus mostly ? Please don`t say thad its true.


----------



## Dominator (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope the Jap save work on US dump


----------



## Truliche (Mar 19, 2008)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> Will this be played with stylus mostly ? Please don`t say thad its true.



Stylus ONLY, the buttons are only used to guard.


----------



## pasc (Mar 19, 2008)

My death and then finishing of the first endboss was epic ^^. I like finishing multiple enmies... the fighting reminds me of K... oh... wrong topic, nevermind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 19, 2008)

*passes out*


----------



## terminator99 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think NDS games are getting better NOW.

What do you people Think considering the recent releases including Ninja Gaiden : Dragon Sword ?


----------



## plasmatron (Mar 19, 2008)

Truliche said:
			
		

> plasmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I really want to touch something i would play Simon or something else.


----------



## Cronopio (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the touch screen controls... It's fast to get use to it. The game looks and sounds awesome. I'll play deeper tonight.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 19, 2008)

finally!

*runs and screams of joy*


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> Truliche said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









lol.. if you don't like games that use touch screen controls.. why have u bought a DS in the first place?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 19, 2008)

Played through the first chapter -- which by the way, I got the ranking of "Ninja Dog" -- and it's every bit as fun and beautiful as I'd expected. But I'm loath to play much more, since I don't want to ruin the experience for myself. I've waited so long for this game, and not understanding the dialogue blows.

I...just...need...some...willpower!


----------



## plasmatron (Mar 19, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> plasmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cause it has a d pad and 4 action buttons.


----------



## pasc (Mar 19, 2008)

And ? Maybe they consider adding this in a sequel (which will come cause I think this will sell damn well ^^).

I for myself think that this game will be the most innovativ DS Game 2008. *prays for Temco*


----------



## m3rox (Mar 19, 2008)

wowlolomfglulz!

I got Greater Ninja on the first stage, playing left handed (set in options for those who don't know where to find it yet), my first time playing the game too (never played the demo).


----------



## NDSnake Oil (Mar 19, 2008)

I knew what to expect from the demo, but damn this is a great game.

It would be helpful if I could read Japanese though.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 19, 2008)

Kinda stuck in the third chapter. Anyone know how to proceed? I'm guessing I need the lightning ninpo to pass those boulders, but not sure how to obtain it.

Thanks


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 19, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Kinda stuck in the third chapter. Anyone know how to proceed? I'm guessing I need the lightning ninpo to pass those boulders, but not sure how to obtain it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



listen to yourself


----------



## Rayder (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I'm definitely going to check this out.....don't care if it's in Japanese.   Naturally, I'll switch to the English version when it's released, but I can't wait!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Mar 19, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Kinda stuck in the third chapter. Anyone know how to proceed? I'm guessing I need the lightning ninpo to pass those boulders, but not sure how to obtain it.
> 
> Thanks



I'm in the same boat, if you figure it out, please post here. I'm sure I've spoken to everyone multiple times and been round the map a few times too, I've got no idea what to do.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 19, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably have to know Japanese and the story elements would explain what to do.....


----------



## OuTee (Mar 19, 2008)

God damn it! This game is sooooooooooooooooooooooo gooood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gotta stop playing it and wait for Eng. ver.


Dont play... dont play... dont... ahhh.. dammit...


----------



## m3rox (Mar 19, 2008)

This game hurts my fingers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just gotta get past the third chapter now (I know what to do, even a 5 yo could figure it out, it's just that my fingers were hurting and I couldn't concentrate on the enemies)


----------



## Yigor (Mar 19, 2008)

thx to my very good jap reading skillz, i am stuck 2 at chap 3,
damn, shouldnt import games


----------



## Gitaroo (Mar 19, 2008)

click the sleeping old man and scream at the MIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yigor (Mar 19, 2008)

Gitaroo said:
			
		

> click the sleeping old man and scream at the MIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ah, i hate it when it comes to things like that, poor old man


----------



## plasmatron (Mar 19, 2008)

Chaos. I don`t like it.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 19, 2008)

Gitaroo said:
			
		

> click the sleeping old man and scream at the MIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I just pressed A


----------



## dryan (Mar 19, 2008)

Ninja_Gaiden_Dragon_Sword_USA_NDS-XPA

welp


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 19, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, m3rox, you basically insult most of the folks here, including myself, and then offer no help?


----------



## shockingalberto (Mar 20, 2008)

Game keeps freezing on me. :|


----------



## m3rox (Mar 20, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> laminaatplaat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scroll up a little, I just pressed the A button at the old man (or perhaps the b button, I know it was one of the abxy buttons) and he woke up.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 20, 2008)

OMFG OMFG!!! ITRS OUT AWESOME


cant believe im so excited its just such a nice suprise


----------



## m3rox (Mar 20, 2008)

The end of level 3 is a pain in the butt, I literally can't stand this game now.


----------



## pasc (Mar 20, 2008)

put spoiler tags cause teasing sucks (I think you are asuming to the massive overload of enemies ?)


----------



## Flooded (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow this game is great can't wait till US release to know what they are saying.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn...I'm not sure if I want to start this or wait for the US release. Some sites saying it's the 20th, some saying it's the 25th.

Hmmm...Maybe I'll just try this one out, not play a lot, then wait for the US release. I can stay busy with Crisis Core until the US release gets dumped.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 20, 2008)

Just play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , the only thing you really miss is the story and you have pictures anyway so you can see what's going on.


----------



## ryuujin2788 (Mar 20, 2008)

The story so far is pretty generic. I've never really played Ninja Gaiden, but I bet it's probably pretty close to past stories. 

Either way, the game is all about the action. If I wasn't still working on becoming completely fluent in Japanese, I'd be skipping the dialogue.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Now my life is almost complete! Only need Ninja Gaiden 2 to fill last hole on me.



That don't sound so good...


----------



## Gitaroo (Mar 20, 2008)

heh, just finished it, easy and short game.


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 20, 2008)

After the girl disappears and I start again as Ryu... where do you go? I went into EVERY door, but there are dead ends on both sides? How do you get passed the large boulder under the waterfall... or is there another exit? I'm on Chapter 3.


----------



## Extremis (Mar 20, 2008)

End of Chapter 3 Help
SpoilerBelow :




























CODEFind muramasa and wake him up..he will giv u a Inazuma ninpo to break the boulders..


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 20, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Maybe I'll just try this one out, not play a lot, then wait for the US release....








Yeah, that's what I said, but now I'm almost finished with the game. That's okay, though, because I'll still play through the English version about 20 times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to try -- though I have little hope of actually doing so -- to not play through to the very end. The story seems really good, mostly due to the beautiful presentation, and I'd love to not ruin everything for myself.

Fun as all hell game though. You kind of get into a rhythm later on in the game, and though the difficulty is probably nowhere near a console Gaiden game, the action feels very much like an authentic Gaiden game -- a ton of attacks, guard/roll, rinse & repeat. You get to play ninja, and that's all I ask for. 

Dragon Sword...my precious...!


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 20, 2008)

I keep dying at the second boss with one eye and no legs... Is there a trick to beating him?


----------



## unpaiktable (Mar 20, 2008)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> I keep dying at the second boss with one eye and no legs... Is there a trick to beating him?



Just keep running around and slash him/her/it a few times on its back.. don't overdo it coz it will sound turn around to hit you.. go away and keep running again in circles till you can get to its back and hit him/her/it again.. eventually, when you've got about 1/3 of its health left, use your yellow magix to hit it as many times as possible and finish it off!

At least, that's what I did...

The game's presentation is really nice


----------



## ace01 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow !


----------



## Torte (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn, I was saving this until I had finished Crisis Core. And it's still not out


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 20, 2008)

After you defeat the Chapter 4 boss, and you get back in the village what do you do? A small kid came crying and told me something (I don't know what) and now I don't know where to go....


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 20, 2008)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> After you defeat the Chapter 4 boss, and you get back in the village what do you do? A small kid came crying and told me something (I don't know what) and now I don't know where to go....



I don't remember the exact progression, but I believe that's the chapter where you have to:



Spoiler



Go back down the well at the end of the village, fight some baddies, make your way to the other, lower exit of the cavern (as if you were going back to where Momiji begins in the first chapter), and then go right at the exit of the cavern. There, in that culdesac, you'll encounter some new enemies and save the kids.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 20, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> DespizingU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, actually I started it last night. I played up to the boss in Chapter 2 then quit. Seeing as it looks like the Chapter 2 boss is...



Spoiler



the same as in the demo


.

I stopped because I was getting pretty hooked on it, but I got the sense it's a short game. So I didn't want to beat it in one sitting. Plus I thought the US version would be out today. But seeing as it's not it probably won't be dumped until next week.

But anyways, it seems like an awesome game so far. I'm gonna pick it back up today and probably finish it. Then finish it again on the US version, then play through all the harder difficulties.

But you're right. This is definitely not like the console Gaidens. Although the action is fun, and the presentation is great. I just hope more moves are learned, and more weapons are obtained like the console ones. The Izuna Drop was getting a little repetitive in that 2nd chapter. The Drops weren't as easy to pull off in Black. So some new moves would definitely be nice. But oh well...

So far it's a kick ass game. I beat Black in every difficulty but Master Ninja. So I think when I'm done with this I'm gonna pick it back up and give that difficulty a go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully the other difficulties get MUCH harder in Dragon Sword.


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how to use the other 2 moves? Like the first one is Izuna Drop, but what are the other two because I bought them and don't know how to use them.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 21, 2008)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to use the other 2 moves? Like the first one is Izuna Drop, but what are the other two because I bought them and don't know how to use them.








 In the same boat. Not sure, though.


----------



## HyperShadow (Mar 21, 2008)

wow this game is excellent, but palying it in japanese is too annoying - i'm getting stuck too many times!

Can anyone tell me what you should do after receiving the lightning scroll? I destroyed the boulder and entered the room, where i found a tiny firefly thing whizzing around. I slashed it and got a wooden square of sorts ( ? ). There's nothing else in the room. Also, I don't know why I can't simply proceed past the gate (where muramasa is).


----------



## ChiddaPotta (Mar 21, 2008)

in the japanese version is there a language selection to english?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 21, 2008)

ChiddaPotta said:
			
		

> in the japanese version is there a language selection to english?


no there is not.
wait some time probably end of the month to enjoy it in english.


----------



## hello3 (Mar 21, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to go hit a man (remember the man who gave u the ninpo?) RED) with 4 sign thing.He is on a bridge. U have to do some karate moves LOL.  He'll wake up and u have to go buy it from him. Not a lot only about 500 or 1000 or 2000 I forgot.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 21, 2008)

Wasn´t this game supposed to be released on 25th. March in the USA?
So...are we going to see another early Release from an awesome Group?
In any case,I hope so...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 21, 2008)

Finishing up chapter 10, and the game's been nothing but a polished gem so far. Definitely not the challenge I'm guessing Gaiden fans are accustomed to, but great fun, all the same. That said, the chapter 10 boss pooned me. Almost finished him off, but he's a fighter, to be sure.

As a cool little aside and minor spoiler...



Spoiler



There's a neat little, fully 3D platforming segment at the beginning of chapter 9. Nothing great, but another nice addition to mix up the already phenomenal presentation.


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm astounded by the amazing production value of this game...I've played it up to chapter 4 already, and seen more of the story unfold, and not understanding any of it!  But it still looks so amazing, decided to just stop playing this one and wait for the US release.  Definitely buying this when it's out in the UK!


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 22, 2008)

How many chapters are in it?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 22, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> How many chapters are in it?



13


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks irpacynot. And hello3, you don't do karate moves by the guy sleeping, you touch him, then blow into the mic and he wakes up.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 22, 2008)

Another aside...

I finished the game earlier this afternoon, and started right back up with another one -- this time on the harder difficulty. Man, it ramps up! Not so much at first, but you start to notice slight increases in enemy ability and strength, the number of enemies greatly increases, and by the third chapter, the enemies are fierce.

So, if you're a Gaiden vet, look forward to something more your speed after the initial playthrough. 

Also...



Spoiler



It's my understanding that if you can kill the first dragon with Momiji on hard mode, you'll be able to play as her throughout the rest of the story. I haven't been able to do it myself, since the dude is impossibly hard and Momiji has so little health, but the person who makes the claim says he used Action Replay to get through it.


----------



## test84 (Mar 22, 2008)

sad thing is, aside from the character. there is no ninjutsu within the game/series hence bearing the Ninja name.

*Posts merged*



			
				skarthebloodchild said:
			
		

> ChiddaPotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait about 3 days, at most, 4.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 22, 2008)

If I´m not wrong,this game is supposed to be very popular xD
So...are we going to see another early Release like the one of "FFCC : RoF EUR" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because only 3 days left till it´s released in the USA...

just btw...THIS GAME IS AWESOME!


----------



## Rayder (Mar 22, 2008)

I've played into chapter 3, but I'm trying to hold off playing it further until the USA version hits.  This is a great game and I want to be able to read the story.

So far, I'm managing nicely not playing it.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 23, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I finished the game earlier this afternoon, and started right back up with another one -- this time on the harder difficulty. Man, it ramps up! Not so much at first, but you start to notice slight increases in enemy ability and strength, the number of enemies greatly increases, and by the third chapter, the enemies are fierce.
> 
> So, if you're a Gaiden vet, look forward to something more your speed after the initial playthrough.



Well that's good to know. I'm still taking my sweet ass time with this game, trying to hold out for the US release. But it is extremely easy so far. I'm only to chapter 4 so far, so it might get a little harder the further I get. But I'm very upset with the difficulty. So it's really nice to know that after I finish the other difficulties will actually give me some challenge.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome game so far!


Yeah it's an easy one but I knew it was going to be like that from the demo.

I'm trying to hold off playing too much and wait for the English version.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 23, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, definitely don't give up on the game. When the English version is released, play through it, and then replay on the harder difficulty. I think there might even been yet another, even more difficult setting, but I haven't confirmed it yet. But critics are saying the other difficulty is brutal, so expect more of what you may be used to with Ninja Gaiden after the initial playthrough. Not sure, though, if they're referring to the difficulty level I currently have unlocked or perhaps one beyond that.

I do know this, though:



Spoiler



If you can beat the first dragon with Momiji on the hard difficulty setting, you unlock another setting that lets you play as Momiji through the whole game. Not sure, though, if that's yet another harder difficulty or what. Either way, I haven't been able to do it, myself, though I've seen video of the Momiji playthrough. That dragon's unbeatable. I'll use a cheat when it becomes available, I suppose.


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 24, 2008)

I am stuck at Chapter 10 boss, damn, that thing is freaking hard. Can someone share me some strategy? :S


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 24, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> I am stuck at Chapter 10 boss, damn, that thing is freaking hard. Can someone share me some strategy? :S



If memory serves...



Spoiler



That's the spider-type creature, right? If so, yeah, he's hard. At least, until you figure out a good strategy. Mine is to dodge him as he comes at me, then use my fire bow from a distance. Also, the multi-swallow attack thing works well on him if you time it well. For that attack, if you're not already familiar, slash up, then left and right a few times and you should be able to pull off multiple swallow attacks and go right into a charged ult attack.



Good luck.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 24, 2008)

One day before the Official-Come-Out,but still no US-Release in Scene...Let´s hope it´s coming out at least today


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 24, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Kellicros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that one, thanks for the tips, I will give it another try later.



Spoiler



I find it annoying as hell when the game forces you to use your Ninpo(or whatever it is called) right before the fight, so if you're unlucky and not getting any red spheres from the creeps, you're doomed. On second thought, is there any other way to light that thing up without using Ninpo?



EDIT:

OMG THANK YOU IRPACYNOT!!



Spoiler



THAT FLYING ZIG-ZAG SLASHES HELPED A WHOLE LOT!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 24, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> OMG THANK YOU IRPACYNOT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yup, np. I didn't fully discover that move until my second playthrough (which I finsihed last night, by the way). I knew how to do the regular swallow attack, by slashing up and either to the left or right, but didn't understand the red leaflet thing until my next playthrough. Definitely a very handy technique.


----------



## B4mV (Mar 24, 2008)

this game is too short for me!!!


----------



## Cronopio (Mar 24, 2008)

I have never played the XBox Ninja Gaiden Games. Is there much difference on the difficulty between  XBox games and Dragon Sword? I'm on chapter 5 of this, and it is not so difficult so far. 

I played the three NES games I remember they were hard to beat but not frustrating.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 24, 2008)

Cronopio said:
			
		

> I have never played the XBox Ninja Gaiden Games. Is there much difference on the difficulty between  XBox games and Dragon Sword? I'm on chapter 5 of this, and it is not so difficult so far.
> 
> I played the three NES games I remember they were hard to beat but not frustrating.



I have yet to play the Xbox NG game, but the first playthrough for me in Dragon Sword wasn't hard, really. A few things here and there were certainly a challenge, as was figuring out the combat system and how to best utilize it. That said, it's still perhaps the most fun I've had on the DS, with maybe the exception of Phantom Hourglass. But the other difficulty I'm playing on now definitely puts up more resistance, and makes things more interesting when you have some combat skills down. I believe there's at least one other difficulty setting, as well.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 25, 2008)

Cronopio said:
			
		

> I have never played the XBox Ninja Gaiden Games. Is there much difference on the difficulty between  XBox games and Dragon Sword? I'm on chapter 5 of this, and it is not so difficult so far.
> 
> I played the three NES games I remember they were hard to beat but not frustrating.



Yes, there's a HUGE difference between the difficulties. I thought Ninja Gaiden Black on Normal, was more difficult than God of War in God Mode(which was actually kind of easy). So that kind of tells you how brutal the Xbox game can be. The difficulty gets pretty insane in Black after Normal mode.

I haven't finished Dragon Sword yet, like I've mentioned, I'm waiting for the US release. But the first few chapters that I've played so far, has been a walk in the park. You can just Izuna Drop everything and get past really easily. Then for the bosses just hit them with a Ninpo, then do the Swallow move through the rest, and you're done.

But like irpacynot mentioned, I've also read in a couple reviews that the harder difficulties in Dragon Sword are pretty tough. So I'm going to be really looking forward to that. I would beat the game, then try out the harder difficulties before you really start judging the game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 25, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> But like irpacynot mentioned, I've also read in a couple reviews that the harder difficulties in Dragon Sword are pretty tough. So I'm going to be really looking forward to that. I would beat the game, then try out the harder difficulties before you really start judging the game.



Yeah, I just finally got past those werewolf dudes in chapter 3 on the hard difficulty (after trying about five times). It's not so much that the game gets harder, but the demand to play with skill is much greater in the harder difficulty. As you said, in the first playthrough, you can spam most monsters. In the harder difficulty (and I believe there's one more, even harder difficulty after this), you can't do that shit. You really have to study the monsters. They take off more health, they can receive more damage, and there are lots more of them. 

That said, now that I'm getting the feel for the game, anticipating the enemy moves seems second nature. As the game gets harder, it actually seems to become more enjoyable, which is pretty weird. But there aren't nearly as many moves in this game as I've seen in the Xbox Ninja Gaiden. Of course, the enemies don't have as many attacks, either, so it evens out. For a DS game, it's simply amazing.

P.S. -- This game has made me a fan. I'm shopping for an old Xbox just to play the console version. I know it will kick my ass, but I don't care. It looks fun as all hell.


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 25, 2008)

Just beaten the game, anyone successfully unlocked Momiji mode yet? Mind sharing the save file? Also, is there any AR codes for this? I know infinity health mode doesn't work with beating the dragon.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 25, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> Just beaten the game, anyone successfully unlocked Momiji mode yet? Mind sharing the save file? Also, is there any AR codes for this? I know infinity health mode doesn't work with beating the dragon.



According to someone on Gamespot, you can use AR to spam ninpo on the dragon. I think defeating the dragon with Momiji in hard mode is the only way to unlock her playthrough, though.


----------



## chokemaniac (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't get this to work on my DS-X.
I'm stuck in a black screen after the Team Ninja Logo (after i applied the arm7.bin fix)

I tried DSlazy and DSbuff. Different arm7.bin files that used to work for japanese games before. Formatted the DS-X and put the latest firmware...

Still wont work. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Torte (Mar 26, 2008)

Why not just buy a PS3 and Sigma? You know you want one...


----------

